# A wife who doesn't panic



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

The phone rings, and the wife answers.

A pervert, with heavy breathing, says, "I bet you have a tight asshole with no hair?"

Woman replies, "Yes, he's watching TV - who shall I say is calling?"


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

